

HTTP status code decision-tree - adamnemecek
http://i.stack.imgur.com/whhD1.png

======
riveteye
If a graphic designer/data-driven/infographic designer made this pretty I'd
buy one for my cube wall...

~~~
adamnemecek
Yeah, I was actually thinking the same thing. The original is from this thread
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342579/http-status-
code-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2342579/http-status-code-for-
update-and-delete)

